# اكبر موقع للمشاريع الالكترونية



## المهندس اون لاين (7 أغسطس 2009)

اكبر موقع للمشاريع الالكترونية الحديثة 


الرابط:
http://www.redrok.com/electron.htm

تحياتي


----------



## wahwah68 (28 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم ونسأل الله عز وجل أن يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك
آمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين يارب العالمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــيـن


----------



## sami88 (3 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكرك على هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## منار يازجي (3 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله بك
رمضان كريم


----------



## المعتز بالله (4 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكككووور يا أخي وتسلللللللم ..

بس والله ما فاهم شي في الموقع !


----------



## ادور (5 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر كتير لكم ولكم كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## john85 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

:75:مشكورررررر على المعلومات المهمه اخوكم من العراق


----------



## A.Sayad (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم ونسأل الله عز وجل أن يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك
آمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين يارب العالمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــيـن*


----------



## Eng. Ahmad Al-Faify (6 أكتوبر 2009)

wahwah68 قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم ونسأل الله عز وجل أن يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك
> آمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين يارب العالمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــيـن



:20::20::20:


----------



## computer engg (11 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ...
مشكور


----------



## النصف ناقل (11 أكتوبر 2009)

ارجو ان تكون اكثر دقة


----------

